
Photo Emerges of Alleged 'iPhone 8' 3D Sensing Camera Module - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/08/22/photo-alleged-iphone-8-3d-sensing-camera-module/
======
vbuwivbiu
how will the face-recognition deal with aging, injuries and eyewear ?

